# New trailer questions



## Katie&Judy (8 July 2021)

This is a new trailer I got I only have one horse but it doesn’t really have any windows for ventilation? At the moment the longest trip we would ever be going on is about 30 minutes will she be grand in there? Or over heat? Irish weather


----------



## brighteyes (8 July 2021)

Check the floor thoroughly - that's a very old model. Does it not have a roof vent? A handy person should be able to put one in. Leave the back doors open and you'll be fine.


----------



## Katie&Judy (8 July 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Check the floor thoroughly - that's a very old model. Does it not have a roof vent? A handy person should be able to put one in. Leave the back doors open and you'll be fine.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll check for a roof vent didn’t think of that. My dad said the floor was good and I trust him cuz he’s bought a million trailers over the years 😅 bit clueless myself


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 July 2021)

That is an old model, they are good trailers though. Does it have a wooden floor or has the floor been replaced by an aluminium one - most have by now?

Does it have an opening top door over the front ramp? The original ones didn't, that came in later. As BE says, there should be a roof vent at the front of the trailer.

Do check the side panels thoroughly too, they rot but can be replaced.


----------



## Katie&Judy (9 July 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			That is an old model, they are good trailers though. Does it have a wooden floor or has the floor been replaced by an aluminium one - most have by now?

Does it have an opening top door over the front ramp? The original ones didn't, that came in later. As BE says, there should be a roof vent at the front of the trailer.

Do check the side panels thoroughly too, they rot but can be replaced.
		
Click to expand...

The floor is aluminium now yes and has rubber matting over it. 
there is no front ramp on this one just a wee front door for me to get in. Roof vent should do perfect then thanks a lot for the info Tis my first horse trailer ☺️


----------



## horseman1985 (7 December 2021)

Hi! I want to buy a used trailer (this will be my first purchase), but I'm lost in the choice, there are too many options 
Can anyone advise on which brands to pay attention to?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (7 December 2021)

horseman1985 said:



			Hi! I want to buy a used trailer (this will be my first purchase), but I'm lost in the choice, there are too many options 
Can anyone advise on which brands to pay attention to? 

Click to expand...

You might be better off starting your own thread in the tack room than jumping on an old one.


----------

